# Scan lines when printing



## Tee-Dot (Mar 24, 2008)

This is more of a printer-related issue, but I seem to be getting small scan lines across my images when I print them. The scan lines come out on transfer paper (and then onto the garmet when pressed) and on normal paper. 

The funny thing is though, when printing an image in vector format onto transfer paper, the scan lines aren't there.

I'm thinking it could be an ink issue but I just purchased a new color ink and the black ink seems to be fine...

Any ideas/suggestions??


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds odd that it prints vector fine, and other things with lines. It makes it seems like a harware issue or a software issue going back to the program or equipment you are using to make/reproduce the images. 

Are you actually using a scanner to "scan" the images in that are getting lines printed on them? If yes, sounds like your scanner. 

How about going to the net and finding some royalty photo, saving it, and printing that out. Bypass the scanner altogether to test to see if a jpeg image prints without the scan lines. Then, it'll be your scanner.

I had fine lines when I first set up my Epson. Banding. I needed to do print head alignment on all 3 of my Epsons when they came out of the boxes. None were good. After doing "print head alignment" - all banding resolved.

If your printer didn't print the vector image fine, I would think it might be your printer, but it doesn't sound likely if it can produce a fine image... 

Good luck, hope you figure out where your issue originates from, so you can resolve it. -Kelly


----------



## Tee-Dot (Mar 24, 2008)

Hah, it's funny that usually the answer for these problems is simple.

It turns out that, when using my printer (HP PSC 750), vectors are printed using medium quality and photos are printed using high quality. The printer is pre-set to medium quality therefore when attempting to print images other than vectors they would have scan lines. I changed it to high quality and now the scan lines are gone. 

One thing I still have to test though is that JetPro SoftStrech says to use medium quality when printing...hopefully that is only a "suggestion" and not a fact


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Tee-Dot said:


> Hah, it's funny that usually the answer for these problems is simple.
> 
> It turns out that, when using my printer (HP PSC 750), vectors are printed using medium quality and photos are printed using high quality. The printer is pre-set to medium quality therefore when attempting to print images other than vectors they would have scan lines. I changed it to high quality and now the scan lines are gone.


Great, glad it worked out... thanks for updating, too. If it happened to you, it will likely happen to someone else... now they can find this info.. great job. 



> One thing I still have to test though is that JetPro SoftStrech says to use medium quality when printing...hopefully that is only a "suggestion" and not a fact


The reason for this is bc too much ink laid down on the paper isn't helpful when it comes to inkjet transfer paper. Less is more when it comes to ink. The ink doesn't absorb into the paper, it sits on top.

If you have to print in the higher quality to prevent the banding, maybe you can reduce the amount of ink flowing by checking to see if you have a setting for "saturation". I do on all of my Epson's, and I can control it a little that way.

Good luck to you. -Kelly


----------

